# OB/GYN Surgery Coding Question



## Missy40 (Sep 9, 2008)

We had a patient that had a c-section done and then had to have a total abdominal hysterectomy because of hemorrhaging.  How do I code this?  Need help immediately.

Thanks 
Missy D.


----------



## aguelfi (Sep 10, 2008)

I would use 59510 and 58150-52 modifier.  use 666.XX for the Hemorrhagew/ 677 also on the hysterectomy


----------



## Missy40 (Sep 10, 2008)

*OB/GYN Coding Modifier Question*

Why would I not use the modifier -78 on the 58150?


----------



## aguelfi (Sep 10, 2008)

Was it all done the same day???? The 78 would be used if he had to go back in and repair later, you didn't specify though.  The post op doesn't start until the next day and 78 states that a related procedure was done during the post-op of another.  the 52 mod on 58150 reduces the fee for hysterectomy since we didn't have to make another incision.


----------



## bigredcag (Oct 1, 2008)

ok, you would code out the appropriate c-sec delivery code then the add on code 59525 no modifiers are needed


----------



## imjsanderson (Oct 1, 2008)

If the surgery was done immediately following the c-section use 59525 which is an add-on code, no modifiers or reimbursement reduction.  If done the following day or after use 58150-58240.


----------

